# [EVDL] EVLN: ebay green motors segregated spin-off site



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Pretty small market: "catering specifically to people who typically buy
EVs".
How many people have bought more than one EV? 
Peri


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of brucedp
Sent: 21 April, 2012 9:59 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: ebay green motors segregated spin-off site


Separate but equal? Greens not allowed to dance with ice Its not a car, its
green ...

http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1075550_ebay-goes-green-launches-green-d
riving-ebay-motors-spinoff
[image] EBay Goes Green, Launches Green Driving eBay Motors Spinoff By Nikki
Gordon-Bloomfield Apr 20, 2012 [image] screen capture [C 2011 Green Car
Reports. All Rights Reserved]


http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/04/ebay-green-driving-offers-alterna
tive-buying-experience.html
eBay Green Driving Offers Alternative Buying Experience Luke Vandezande Apr
20 2012

Niche market targeting can be tough to nail but it looks like internet
auction giant eBay has its finger on the Green pulse.

Aiming its sights squarely at the environmental crowd, the new eBay Green
Driving portion of its car sales site is catering specifically to people who
typically buy EVs. The site's banner reads: "Use less gas. Or none at all,"
and offers easy-to-use tabs for every alternative fuel and high-efficiency
option your green or frugal fingers can click on.

Launched yesterday, the page offers more than just an alternatively-styled
page that highlights hybrids and other efficient cars. Articles and
information about the cars is also available and a twitter feed on the right
hand all seems geared toward cultivating a community around the new page.

In a press release explaining the new page, eBay refers to its new project
as "a new site designed to provide drivers with ways to reduce both money
spent at the pump as well as their environmental impact."

Among the information offered on the site, the fuel type comparison page
gives consumers an easy way to understand environmental impacts, [mileage]
and other stats on the various options in front of them.


http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/ebay-launches-green-driving-site-for-alter
native-energy-enthusiasts/
eBay launches 'Green Driving' site for alternative energy enthusiasts
By Amir Iliaifa Apr 20 2012


http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/19/from-ebay-greener-cars-are-auctio
n-stars/#
>From eBay, Greener Cars Are Auction Stars
...
http://green.ebay.com/green-driving/




http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-39k-Ford-F
ocus-Electric-To-Hit-US-Roads-td4570616.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-ebay-green
-motors-segregated-spin-off-site-tp4576735p4576735.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Peri,

I can't answer how many people have bought more than one EV,
I can just offer my record of buying 2 EV trucks; one hybrid
car (Prius) and 3 eBikes in the last 8 years.... 

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Peri Hartman
Sent: Sunday, April 22, 2012 1:12 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: ebay green motors segregated spin-off site

Pretty small market: "catering specifically to people who typically buy
EVs".
How many people have bought more than one EV?  Peri


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of brucedp
Sent: 21 April, 2012 9:59 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: ebay green motors segregated spin-off site


Separate but equal? Greens not allowed to dance with ice Its not a car,
its green ...

http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1075550_ebay-goes-green-launches-gre
en-d
riving-ebay-motors-spinoff
[image] EBay Goes Green, Launches Green Driving eBay Motors Spinoff By
Nikki Gordon-Bloomfield Apr 20, 2012 [image] screen capture [C 2011
Green Car Reports. All Rights Reserved]


http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/04/ebay-green-driving-offers-alt
erna
tive-buying-experience.html
eBay Green Driving Offers Alternative Buying Experience Luke Vandezande
Apr 20 2012

Niche market targeting can be tough to nail but it looks like internet
auction giant eBay has its finger on the Green pulse.

Aiming its sights squarely at the environmental crowd, the new eBay
Green Driving portion of its car sales site is catering specifically to
people who typically buy EVs. The site's banner reads: "Use less gas. Or
none at all,"
and offers easy-to-use tabs for every alternative fuel and
high-efficiency option your green or frugal fingers can click on.

Launched yesterday, the page offers more than just an
alternatively-styled page that highlights hybrids and other efficient
cars. Articles and information about the cars is also available and a
twitter feed on the right hand all seems geared toward cultivating a
community around the new page.

In a press release explaining the new page, eBay refers to its new
project as "a new site designed to provide drivers with ways to reduce
both money spent at the pump as well as their environmental impact."

Among the information offered on the site, the fuel type comparison page
gives consumers an easy way to understand environmental impacts,
[mileage] and other stats on the various options in front of them.


http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/ebay-launches-green-driving-site-for-a
lter
native-energy-enthusiasts/
eBay launches 'Green Driving' site for alternative energy enthusiasts By
Amir Iliaifa Apr 20 2012


http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/19/from-ebay-greener-cars-are-au
ctio
n-stars/#
>From eBay, Greener Cars Are Auction Stars
...
http://green.ebay.com/green-driving/




http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-39k-Fo
rd-F
ocus-Electric-To-Hit-US-Roads-td4570616.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-ebay-g
reen
-motors-segregated-spin-off-site-tp4576735p4576735.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just checked out the site. They're listing hybrids, EV's, ethanol etc.
Checking out the listings for the Prius, there is 56,000 new and 12,500 used.
The market for EV's is relatively small right now, but combining that with 
hybrids yields a pretty
substantial offering. I liked the site and definitely would use it if I was on 
the market for a hybrid or electric.
Rod 


----- Original Message ----
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sat, April 21, 2012 4:02:31 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: ebay green motors segregated spin-off site

Hi Peri,

I can't answer how many people have bought more than one EV,
I can just offer my record of buying 2 EV trucks; one hybrid
car (Prius) and 3 eBikes in the last 8 years.... 

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Peri Hartman
Sent: Sunday, April 22, 2012 1:12 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: ebay green motors segregated spin-off site

Pretty small market: "catering specifically to people who typically buy
EVs".
How many people have bought more than one EV?  Peri


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of brucedp
Sent: 21 April, 2012 9:59 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: ebay green motors segregated spin-off site


Separate but equal? Greens not allowed to dance with ice Its not a car,
its green ...

http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1075550_ebay-goes-green-launches-gre
en-d
riving-ebay-motors-spinoff
[image] EBay Goes Green, Launches Green Driving eBay Motors Spinoff By
Nikki Gordon-Bloomfield Apr 20, 2012 [image] screen capture [C 2011
Green Car Reports. All Rights Reserved]


http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/04/ebay-green-driving-offers-alt
erna
tive-buying-experience.html
eBay Green Driving Offers Alternative Buying Experience Luke Vandezande
Apr 20 2012

Niche market targeting can be tough to nail but it looks like internet
auction giant eBay has its finger on the Green pulse.

Aiming its sights squarely at the environmental crowd, the new eBay
Green Driving portion of its car sales site is catering specifically to
people who typically buy EVs. The site's banner reads: "Use less gas. Or
none at all,"
and offers easy-to-use tabs for every alternative fuel and
high-efficiency option your green or frugal fingers can click on.

Launched yesterday, the page offers more than just an
alternatively-styled page that highlights hybrids and other efficient
cars. Articles and information about the cars is also available and a
twitter feed on the right hand all seems geared toward cultivating a
community around the new page.

In a press release explaining the new page, eBay refers to its new
project as "a new site designed to provide drivers with ways to reduce
both money spent at the pump as well as their environmental impact."

Among the information offered on the site, the fuel type comparison page
gives consumers an easy way to understand environmental impacts,
[mileage] and other stats on the various options in front of them.


http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/ebay-launches-green-driving-site-for-a
lter
native-energy-enthusiasts/
eBay launches 'Green Driving' site for alternative energy enthusiasts By
Amir Iliaifa Apr 20 2012


http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/19/from-ebay-greener-cars-are-au
ctio
n-stars/#
>From eBay, Greener Cars Are Auction Stars
...
http://green.ebay.com/green-driving/




http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-39k-Fo
rd-F
ocus-Electric-To-Hit-US-Roads-td4570616.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-ebay-g
reen
-motors-segregated-spin-off-site-tp4576735p4576735.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I do not think what I tried to point out is being observed.

Bring up just plain http://ebay.com and do a search with 
"electric vehicle"

Then do a separate search (I did it in a different tab, with my
cookies and history wiped clean) for "electric vehicle" in 
http://green.ebay.com/green-driving/

I saw the exact same results.

My observation is, there are two major things going on here. ebay
now has a green entrance to the same store so they can sell more
advertizing. If you are on a slow connection, all the extra 
added 'green' advertizing on the green entrance, slows you down.

It is like entering Home Depot (hardware chain store) to get to 
the item you want which in the center of the store. You can come
in the front entrance and get to it straight away.

Or you can come in the outside garden entrance and feel good
about spending more time looking at all the 'purdy' pictures 
loading just to find the same junk listings on a search.


My other concern is the built in prejudice in the wording of the 
so called Green site. Entering green.ebay.com and wading through
to get to search for a vehicle, the vehicle type selections, show
EVs as last. Even high mpg ice vehicles are offered before an EV is.

'Their' definition of green is subservient to their profits, not
to what is actual more benign environmentally. Their wording casts
an influence on buyers that can leave an 'EVs are weird' taste in
buyers mouths.

No, this so called green site is not of benefit to us. 
It will still be a befuddlement of junk listings for sale that 
come up on a search where anyone that put the word electric 
vehicle in their ad to make it come up. 

There is no real, clean listings for our purposes.
Just a whole 'lotta' junk you still have to wade through like before. 


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Rod Hower wrote:
> > I just checked out the site. They're listing hybrids, EV's, ethanol etc.
> > Checking out the listings for the Prius, there is 56,000 new and 12,500
> > used.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

2 Prius (one totaled, tree no deaths)
1 electric assist bike
1 ERunner 160 scooter
1 Citi Car (1974)
1 Kewet ElJet 3 (1992)
1 24v Razor type folding scooter
------------------------------


> 2012 4:02 PM EDT Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> >Hi Peri,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Strange,
When I looked at the green.ebay.com website,
I saw ONLY vehicles where the fuel type was
listed as "electric" come up after I clicked 
on the EV button.
No results that resembled the 
"vehicle with electric green paint" or
"nice vehicle with electric windows" type results
that you get when searching for Electric Vehicle.

BTW, when I looked at the index page, the
"Electric" button is the *first* after the
Fuel Type arrow...
I did not wipe my browser history, I do not know
if that made a difference...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Sunday, April 22, 2012 2:53 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: ebay green motors segregated spin-off site

I do not think what I tried to point out is being observed.

Bring up just plain http://ebay.com and do a search with "electric
vehicle"

Then do a separate search (I did it in a different tab, with my cookies
and history wiped clean) for "electric vehicle" in
http://green.ebay.com/green-driving/

I saw the exact same results.

My observation is, there are two major things going on here. ebay now
has a green entrance to the same store so they can sell more
advertizing. If you are on a slow connection, all the extra added
'green' advertizing on the green entrance, slows you down.

It is like entering Home Depot (hardware chain store) to get to the item
you want which in the center of the store. You can come in the front
entrance and get to it straight away.

Or you can come in the outside garden entrance and feel good about
spending more time looking at all the 'purdy' pictures loading just to
find the same junk listings on a search.


My other concern is the built in prejudice in the wording of the 
so called Green site. Entering green.ebay.com and wading through
to get to search for a vehicle, the vehicle type selections, show
EVs as last. Even high mpg ice vehicles are offered before an EV is.

'Their' definition of green is subservient to their profits, not
to what is actual more benign environmentally. Their wording casts
an influence on buyers that can leave an 'EVs are weird' taste in
buyers mouths.

No, this so called green site is not of benefit to us. 
It will still be a befuddlement of junk listings for sale that 
come up on a search where anyone that put the word electric 
vehicle in their ad to make it come up. 

There is no real, clean listings for our purposes.
Just a whole 'lotta' junk you still have to wade through like before. 


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Rod Hower wrote:
> > I just checked out the site. They're listing hybrids, EV's, ethanol
> etc.
> > Checking out the listings for the Prius, there is 56,000 new and
> ...


----------

